# Ιθαγενή Ωδικά Πουλιά και Υβρίδια > Κλουβιά - Γενική φροντίδα >  Κλούβα για γεράκια

## mixalis91

ενας γνωστος μου, μου χαρισε 2 γερακια, μου ειπε οτι ειναι αρσενικο θηλυκο, τα ειχε αγορασει ενας ξαδερφος του αλλα δεν τα ηθελε και τα χαρισε σε αυτον και αφου τα βαρεθηκε αυτος τα εδωσε σε μενα. αφου ξερει οτι εχω τρελα με τα ζωα μολις με ρωτησε αν τα θελω του λεω και το ρωτας?  
τα γερακια τα εχω 2 μηνες περιπου και τα εχω σε ενα μερος που ειναι 1*2.5*1.80. σκεφτομαι να τους φτιαξω μια κλουβα να τα βαλω ωστε να μην τα εχω σε τοσο μικρο χωρο! τι διαστασεις θα ηταν καλα να την κανω? τον τελευταιο καιρο εχουν αγριεψει λιγο.μολις παω να τα ταϊσω με κοιτανε περιεργα ενω τις πρωτες μερες που τα ειχα παρει ηταν πολυ φιλικα και με πλησιαζαν.

----------


## jk21

το θεμα θα συνεχισει να ειναι με εγκριση εφοσον πρωτα δοθουν φωτο που να δειχνουν τα δαχτυλιδια των πουλιων και αν ειναι δυνατον και τα στοιχεια των πουλιων .ακομα και δαχτυλιδια να εχουν πρεπει να εχεις και χαρτια που να αποδικνυουν οτι ειναι εκτροφης .ειναι ειδος προστατευομενο απο τη συνθηκη cites και για να συνεχιστει η συζητηση πρεπει να υπαρχουν αποδειξεις οτι προκειται για πουλια προερχομενα απο  νομιμη ιερακοτροφια

----------


## koukoulis

Από που δηλαδή βρέθηκαν τα γεράκια; Από εκτροφή ή από φωλιά; Γράψε μας λίγα περισσότερα...πχ τι τρώνε, αν ενημερώνονται, αν υπό συνθήκες πετούν, τι είδους γεράκια είναι, τι ηλικία έχουν, πως φαίνεται η διάφορα φύλου κλπ. Επίσης δε σε προβλημάτισε καθόλου που ο 1 ος Και ο 2ος κάτοχος τους τα βαρέθηκαν η τέλος πάντων δεν τα ήθελαν άλλο;ποια ήταν η εξήγηση που σου έδωσαν;

----------


## aeras

http://gerakia.e-artemis.gr/edu_menu.html

----------


## mixalis91

Τα γεράκια είναι εκτροφής, ο 1 τα αγόρασε κ δεν τα ήθελε, κ μετά ο 2 τα έδωσε σε μένα, 2 ετών είναι μου είπαν, ο 1 ιδιοκτήτης τα είχε πάρει για να τα είχε για εφέ εγώ πάλι τα πήρα διότι μ άρεσαν. Από τροφή τρώνε μπέικον κ κοτόπουλο! Τα χαρτιά δεν ξέρω αν τα έχουν, τα δαχτυλίδια που είχαν ήταν πράσινα και τα έκοψε κ τα έχει ο 1ιδιοκτήτης!  σε περίπτωση που τα αφήσω ελεύθερα θα βρίσκουν τροφή να τρώνε η έχουν μάθει να την έχουν έτοιμη;

----------


## ktistis

Παιδιά γιατί σας φαίνετε παράξενο και εγώ ξέρω ένα εκτροφείο που εκτός από παπαγάλους και σπανια είδη πτηνών χήνων φασιανων κτλ εκτρέφει και αναπαράγει και γεράκια

----------


## ΝΙΚΟΣ 13

δεν τους φαινεται παραξενο...Απλα θελουν να ειναι σιγουροι οτι ειναι εκτροφης......

----------


## jk21

η ιερακοτροφια υπαρχει και ειναι αποδεκτη οπως και καθε νομιμη εκτροφη ιθαγενων προστατευομενων απο τη συνθηκη cites . μεχρι να εχουμε απτα στοιχεια οτι τα πουλια ειναι εκτροφης (δεν αμφισβητω οτι λεει ο μιχαλης αλλα η ομαδα διαχειρησης εχει παντα το δικαιωμα να τα ζητα ) συζητηση μπορει να γινει μονο με τυχον πληροφοριες για την δυνατοτητα απελευθερωσης αυτων των πουλιων .οχι διατροφης ή διαμονης σε αιχμαλωσια .

φιλε Μιχαλη με πουλια που ειναι πραγματι εκτροφης ή κλεμμενα απο τη φυση σε μικρη ηλικια , θα  μπορουσες καλλιστα να εχεις αυτο το αποτελεσμα πολυ συντομα .τα πουλια θα ειναι εκει που τους αρεσει αλλα αν τους εχεις αποδειξει οτι τους αγαπας θα ερχονται και κοντα σου .αρκει να εισαι σε μερος οχι καταμεσις σε αστικο περιβαλλον αλλα εστω περιαστικο .το γερακι του βιντεο ειναι ελευθερο και επισκεπτεται συχνα με τον τροπο που βλεπεις τον αδερφο επισκεπτριας του ιστολογιου μου (τοτε μου το εχει αναφερει ) αλλα και πριν καποιους μηνες και μελους μας 




το πως θα το κανεις ,θα το μαθεις σε σελιδες σαν και αυτη που σε παρεπεμψε ο φιλος και συνονοματος σου μιχαλης (aeras ) 

αν παλι αυτο δεν ειναι εφικτο και ειδικα αν τα πουλια ειναι αγρια ,μπορεις να απευθυνθεις ,να τα παραδωσεις  ( και εκεινοι μπορουν να καταλαβουν αν τα δουνε και ζησουνε λιγο διαστημα αν μπορουν να απελευθερωθουν και το αναλαμβανουν )

στο εκπαζ


ekpaz@ekpazp.gr


+30 22970 31338 /+30 22970 28367


+30 22970 28214


+ 30 6973 318 845 Παύλος Μπήτρος/+30 6979 914 851 Γιάννης Πουλόπουλος

ή στην

ANIMA 
2109510075
6972664675

Σύλλογος Προστασίας και
Περίθαλψης Άγριας Ζωής
Μενελάου 134,
Καλλιθέα 17676
Τηλ.
+30 210 9510075
+30 697 2664675


Σύλλογος Προστασίας και
Περίθαλψης Άγριας Ζωής
Μενελάου 134,
Καλλιθέα 17676
Τηλ.
+30 210 9510075
+30 697 2664675

----------


## mixalis91

κ εδω στα γιαννενα ειναι 2 ατομα που κανουν εκτροφη γερακιων. ο ενας μαλιστα εχει αρκετα ειδη και τα ταϊζει με κοτες απο κοτοστασια και αναπαραγει και ποντικια (αυτα που ειναι για φιδια) για να τα ταϊζει. εχω παει και στους 2 που κανουν εκτροφη γερακιων και κανεις δεν εχει δαχτυλιδια. πριν 3-4 χρονια ηθελα να αγορασω ενα και το ποιο φθηνο ειχε 450ευρω, το λεγομενο σαϊνι.

----------


## jk21

εκτροφη ανεπισημη μπορει να υπαρχει .και ιστοσελιδες που δινουν ελευθερα βοηθεια .εδω ειναι επιλογη της ομαδας διαχειρισης να ανοιξει σχετικη συζητηση μονο για πουλι με χαρτια που να αποδικνυουν οτι ειναι εκτροφης

----------

